# A Mack snow blower? lol



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/5425934138.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, that's different! never heard of that one before.
It's an Ariens single stage..made about 2001.

Scot


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it was a short lived off shoot of Ariens. I saw a mower with the Mack name on it once. Almost bought it just because it was different.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw a mack snowblower in CL in my area a year or two ago but it wasn't made by ariens


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Evidently Ariens used that 522 designation on their own snow thowers, and produced a green colored version sold under the Lesco brand name. There was a recall the Ariens and Lesco versions, but the Mack brand isn't mentioned.

CPSC, Ariens Co. Announce Recall of Snowblowers | CPSC.gov


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

others are out there..

Mack 522 snow thrower | no-reserve auction on Wednesday, January 08, 2014 |


http://www.hibid.com/lot/11217-21007-54502/mack-522-snowblower--electric-start-/


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I do remember seeing those a few years ago briefly I think at the Farm and Fleet outlets... thought it was interesting. Don't see them anymore though..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't be a Mack, I don't see a BullDog on it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Last couple years there has been one on Mpls CL that looks just like this one. I think the person was axing $200 if memory serves correct.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Funny thing, there's someone posting a problem with one of those... possible fuel leak if I remember right.


----------

